
Show HN: The pricing of a site generator like Squarespace, but done by hand - kolemcrae
https://sitezen.co
======
danhardman
Is there something stopping someone paying the $50 for the first month and
getting a website designed by you (I'm assuming you design from scratch each
time) and then cancelling my subscription and leaving with the design?

Or the less sinister assumption that someone has just created a company for a
cool new idea, needs a website and goes to you, then at the end of the month
decides they don't want to do the company any more.

Designing a full website takes for more than a few hours, you're putting
yourself at quite a bit of risk if there's no tie in. And if there is a tie
in, it should be clear from the start

~~~
milankragujevic
personally i'd just make the html be loaded by ajax and convulated as hell and
that would make most people less likely to try and download the site and host
it for cheap.

------
Raed667
From a short experience as a contract-less freelancer: People will try to take
advantage of you.

Once the product is finished (or close to), they will try to scrap what they
can, host it on their own and stop paying you.

You will need to figure a way to stop this from happening For me it was
installing WordPress with themes that would ping my server. Anyone with PHP
knowledge would be able to figure it out in a few hours, but it stopped most
"non-technical" users from trying anything weird.

------
midito
More expensive than Squarespace and ugly ;(

~~~
wingerlang
> and ugly

I agree, it didn't leave a professional impression on me at all.

